# Tekken Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made 2 versions but I'm not sure which one looks better.



















I think it's the first one but what do you guys think?

I'll prolly add a few more in a little bit because it's snowing and I have nothing to do so I'm bored.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like the second one with the text better


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Digging the first one. Do a Heihachi one!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like the first one the best. It looks very, very clean. 

Definatly diggin the sig!


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

looks pretty good, do Steve Fox :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I decided to do a Steve Fox one like Shady suggested. I did a few different versions of it.














































Which one looks the best?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the first one for both of them :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

#3.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

******* sucks...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks plazz


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My pleasure


----------

